# iPad Initial Impressions



## Betsy the Quilter

Post your initial reactions as you play with yours here:

Initial impression of my 64GB WiFi:

Gorgeous, I love the way my photos look on it and am already trying slideshows. It's a beautiful little device.

As expected, the touch screen shows fingerprints right away. And I keep trying to touch the screen of my Kindle now that I've been swiping the iPad, LOL.

It does seem heavy to me compared to my K1 in its Oberon; part of that is due to the size, since if I hold it the same way I hold the Kindle, a lot more is sticking out requiring control; the center of gravity when holding the Kindle is much closer in. I've gotten used to it, though.

The built in keyboard is not good for touch typing, no matter what Apple says. Or at least not for me. It's great, however, for hunt and peck typing. My bluetooth keyboard works great. I supposed I'll get used to touch typing on the iPad itself, but to get a feel for what it might be like, try to touch type on a flat table.

The Kindle for iPad app works about like the Kindle for PC app, and there are none of those fancy page turns like in iBook. A tap or a swipe slides the next page into place. I've got Elfhunter synched on the iPad and my Kindle.

Movies, pictures, and the ABC player have all worked fine so far. (I watched Grey's Anatomy on it; I would say it worked better for me than watching the online player.) You can watch evening or daytime shows. The Netflix player works as if you're using the website on your PC; you have complete access to your queue and if you want to play something, you just click "Watch Instantly."

I've downloaded a whole mess of apps; will write later about my faves.

I went to the Apple iPad workshop in Clarendon, VA. It was okay, I got a good overview. They need to refine it a little more, which I'm sure they will. I did learn a lot because I didn't have an iPod Touch or iPhone. If you've used an iPhone/i'Touch, you don't need a class. Actually, I don't think most people will need a class, as the iPad is pretty intuitive, but it's a nice overview.

Was it appropriate to wear my KindleBoards t-shirt?  The instructor only made one crack about the Kindle when he showed how we could adjust the contrast. He said "The Kindle can't do that." I didn't point out that the Kindle didn't need to.

Speaking of Kindle vs iPad as an eReader:
















As expected, it's basically unreadable out in the sun.

By the way, the Apple store had their covers, plus a collection of 3rd party covers.

Having fun with it...some games are calling me.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

Great review, thanks Betsy.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Not a review, but some quick comments (typed on my iPad!).

Overall I like it a lot based on a few hours of use!

I have never used an iPod, though have much experience with my palm pre, evaluate my comments as those of an Apple newbie.

Like Betsy, I find the keyboard unusable to even try touch typing. Hunt and peck is fast and easy due to large keys that respond accurately, though with no tactile feedback of course (audio feedback is good).

It makes a nice web browser for sitting in my recliner, which is one of the reasons I wanted it. My G wifi isn't fast enough to keep up with it, I may need a new N wifi to keep up with it! One irritant of the web browser is that when you go back to a website or restart, all the places to fill in forms (especially the "search" box that is on so many webpages now) still retains whatever you typed in it last. You have to select and backspace to get rid of it. In general, this is not going to be a good thing. There may be a preference I can set to make it not do that, but i haven't found it yet.

Biggest gripe is that in a recliner it is a pain to find a good position for long term viewing. iPad is a bit heavier than I would like for that. While typing, I am propping it on my tummy and looking down, not the best for long term.

Not having an apostrophe on the home keyboard with letters is annoying!

I bought the official Apple case with it at Best Buy. Appears to be good protection for the minimal bulk. And the felt surface is much firmer to grip than the semi slick iPad. Hey, the autocorrect does iPad in the official way! I wonder a bit about the long term durability of the case, but the fairly rigid cover over the glass screen is a comfort

Contrary to what the apple rep told me at Best Buy,_ you_ _*do need a PC with iTunes installed *_to start using the iPad.

I have only used three apps so far. The new York times app works fine, no big deal, similar to the one on my Palm Pre, though with more real estae. Photos are nice in it.

Kindle app is great. Log in and choose which books from archive you want to download onto iPad. Choose from grid of book covers in color. I like this way of selecting from books much more than I expected! May Pbe an argument for the Nook, though a small strip would be less pleasing. Kindle app works fine for reading, though I don't find it nearly as pleasing as my K2. The iPad doesn't feel much heavier in the hand, but I really notice the difference. And while I can readily hold my K2 in one hand with the thumb resting over the "next page" button and casually flip to the next page, I can't do that with the iPad. Turning the page takes another hand beyond the one I'm holding the iPad with. Surprisingly annoying! You can vary the background from the expected black letters on white paper to black letters on a parchment-looking background, or to an eye-searing white letters on black page that will only be used by Jack Whatsisface on "24" to get his prisoners to talk! Photos look EXCELLENT on the iPad, vastly superior to the Kindle. When we get books with color illustration, this will be the bee's knees (I got tired of typing on the iPad and have gotten on my desktop to use a decent keyboard that has easily-accessed apostrophes!). Key thing about the whole system is that (in my opinion) it is just not as good for long-term sitting and reading as the Kindle, because of the weight of the iPad and the less desirable way of turning pages.

The app that impressed me most is actually the NetFlix app. I've never used Netflix, been meaning to try the streaming stuff, but haven't. It works great! "G" wireless is adequate, I only had one stutter in probably ninety minutes of viewing (one Monty Python episode and a bunch of bits and pieces of things as I played around). If you haven't tried streaming Netflix, you should unless you just never watch television!


----------



## hsuthard

I love reading your reviews and comments! I can't wait to get mine at the end of the month. So is it really unreadable in the sun, then? I was hoping it wouldn't be too bad, even if not ideal. I just watched Castle on my macbook and look forward to being able to do that on my iPad the next time I miss an episode.


----------



## suicidepact

What I wonder is, is the Kindle app at least better than the iBooks app? Also, thanks to Betsy and Hooded Claw for taking the time to give us their impressions. I wasn't thinking about getting an iPad until I saw the Elements app, and since then that Imp has been whispering "Buy It!" into my ear.


----------



## anivyl

for those who currently own the ipad, i am assuming this but if you can check - you can't attach any files on the ipad's email system can you? assuming that, for example, you are using an app to write a .doc file and want to attach it.


----------



## Scheherazade

In all of the pictures I've seen so far it looks like the screen isn't evenly illuminated.  Is that the fault of the cameras trying to catch it or is there really a sort of darker area toward the edges (like it seems in Betsy's photo near the top).  And I'll agree on the touch typing, I just can't get used to it and I'm relatively tech savvy and a quick typer.  But I have seen people who fly on iPhones so I guess some people can.  I guess I'm more dependent on the edges of the keys than I realize.

I wish someone somewhere would make an abbreviated keyboard with apostrophes!  My Droid physical keyboard?  It has a key for @ but I still have to hit Function + M for an apostrophe.  How stupid is that?  I guess we may be witnessing a phenomenon that will cause the language evolve... how long before apostrophes are gone altogether?

Interesting reviews so far.  I'd be interested in hearing how well Netflix works... like I wonder if they will even let you attempt it over 3G?  How is the battery life?  I've heard very little about that.  I figured the page swiping would be another drawback in terms of using it as an eReader but I suppose that's easily fixed with a software update.

And I see your iPad gets the red carpet treatment (towel in this case) while your poor Kindle has to sit directly on the bricks!  Though I guess I do spy an Oberon beneath.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Scheherazade said:


> In all of the pictures I've seen so far it looks like the screen isn't evenly illuminated. Is that the fault of the cameras trying to catch it or is there really a sort of darker area toward the edges (like it seems in Betsy's photo near the top).
> .
> .
> I wish someone somewhere would make an abbreviated keyboard with apostrophes! My Droid physical keyboard? It has a key for @ but I still have to hit Function + M for an apostrophe. How stupid is that? I guess we may be witnessing a phenomenon that will cause the language evolve... how long before apostrophes are gone altogether?
> 
> Interesting reviews so far. I'd be interested in hearing how well Netflix works... like I wonder if they will even let you attempt it over 3G? How is the battery life? I've heard very little about that. I figured the page swiping would be another drawback in terms of using it as an eReader but I suppose that's easily fixed with a software update.


I am not noticing any darkness or vignetting at the edge of my screen, though the eye is pretty good at ignoring that in a dynamic environment. I'll look for it carefully tomorrow (I'm about to go to bed now).

Function +M for an apostrophe (I have something similar on my Pre) is actually much more convenient than what we have on the iPad! I'd dabbled with the notion of getting the iPad word processing app, but just typing a few short replies on the internet has cured me of any desire for that.

I'm delighted with Netflix over wireless. I'm confident AT&T wouldn't allow it to be used over 3G--I have Sprint TV on my Palm Pre that is accessible over 3G, and it is on the ragged edge of what 3G can do, especially during busy times of day or with a less-than-perfect signal. The iPad has a bigger screen (more information needs to go through to make the picture signal) so it would take more bandwidth, which 3G just doesn't have. I doubt you would like it in any event, I'll betcha it would be sticky and stuttery. There's a good chance it could view Youtube over 3G, as many smart phones do. Youtube works fine on the iPad using wireless, by the way, though many of the videos look fuzzy because they are enlarged beyond the level they were recorded at.

The reviews I've read suggest battery life is maybe even better than Apple advertised. I haven't really put the battery to the test, but my instinct is that battery life is reasonable. A bit less than two hours of pretty intensive use--Mostly Netflix streaming plus a bit of web surfing took it down to 82%, which is the lowest I've been with the battery.

Anivyl, I haven't even fired up the email app yet (I suspect I'll use my phone for email). The ability to go in and look in folders and mess with your files (view file size, grab 'em and move 'em around, etc.) as you can do in Windows seems limited based on what I've found so far, though I am an Apple novice and there may be a way to do it that I haven't found yet. This was pretty much as I'd expected from reading.


----------



## suicidepact

Here's some info on the Netflix app: http://blog.netflix.com/2010/04/netflix-available-on-ipad.html

I hope it answers your questions, Scheherazade. It seems like yet another "reason" to get an iPad since I have a Netflix account, although I can't wait for the Netflix Wii app, which is here: http://www.netflix.com/InstantStreamingDisc?device=Wii


----------



## Scheherazade

I have it through my Tivo currently so I get to watch it on my normal television which I absolutely love.  I've had the same Blu-ray in the house unwatched from them for like 4 months because I use it almost exclusively for the streamed content.  It's definitely one of the more intriguing things I've heard on the iPad... really disappointed in the apostrophe thing.  If they're selling word processors for it they need to not recycle their limited iPhone keyboards and give ya'll a full one to use without having to lug a physical one around.  Battery life seems impressive, they need to learn to do that with phones now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Question for Claw and Betsy:  Can you print from it?  In other words, is there a way to (a) hook it up to a computer with attached printer, (b) hook a printer directly via USB, (c) connect to a printer on your network via WiFi?  For the uses to which I'd be wanting to put it, (b) and (c) would kind of be necessary. . . . .

I'm disappointed the keyboard isn't "all that" as advertised. . .like you guys I do like some tactile feedback and don't want to have to make the choice to write ungrammatically or jump through extra hoops to avoid doing so (the missing apostrophe fiasco  ).  I'm not particularly surprised by this report, but would still like to give it a try myself.  But I know I tend to be verbose and having to 'hunt and peck' makes me nuts.


----------



## Magenta

Overall summary of my experience from arrival to Sunday morning.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well, it arrived and I have had a few hours to play with it. Some observations:

1. It will never replace the kindle. It is too heavy to hold in one hand for a long period of time and you must swipe or tap you finger over the page to turn it.

2. It is beautiful. Crisp and clear display. When I downloaded iBooks, it came loaded with Winnie the Poo and the color illustrations are beautiful.

3. The wireless works great, but then again I only tried it in my house.

4. The keyboard in landscape is too small to use it as a typewriter if you are going to do a lot of typing. Those of you who bought the separate keyboard did the right thing.

5. It has some cool drawing apps. I bought this for my niece who will be 6. She will LOVE being able to color by using her finger. You can save your drawings to your photo album. I was just using one of the free apps, so I can imagine how sophisticated they get when you have to pay for them.

6. Content for children is basically adequate. I do have to explore more, but I hope over time it expands - especially education related.

7. It will not charge via USB from my laptop. See additional comments below regarding USB charging.

8. No flash IS a major disappointment. You do not realize just how much content uses Flash until you browse around and see all empty space. You can't go to a network's web sites to watch anything. Sites like Bluemountain for ecards do not work. If you bought this to watch animation or video content on the web, you made a mistake.

9. The battery was fully charged.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Regarding charging the iPad via USB... there seems to be much discussion on this as the iPad needs more power to charge. See this article an discussion at Engadget:

http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/03/apple-ipad-charging-woes-usb-hubs-non-macs-and-weak-ports-not/

I tried all 4 USB ports on my laptop and none would charge. I do have USB 2.0 on at least one (according to System Information). I'll have to try my desk top.

It does come with a wall charge you connect the USB cable to. Note: the wall charger looks like the one that came with the ipod classic, with folding and removable prongs. I expect you will be able to swap out the prongs to use the wall charger in other countries.

UPDATE: See this article for a full explanation on charging the iPad via USB:

http://www.macworld.com/article/150356/2010/04/ipadcharging.html
-----------------------------------------------------------------

Some of the children books are spectacular! Some read to you and highlight the words as they go along. Some have games as part of the story, i.e. you can color some of the pictures. Disney has a read along Toy Story for free that includes embedded games and some video between page turns. Very Very Very cool. These books were purchased as apps, not from the ibook store.

I also downloaded the latest issue of Time Magazine. It was expensive $4.99, but I just wanted to check it out. It is BEAUTIFUL. You get the full content of the magazine including advertisements, photographs and all the graphics. I would hope a subscription would offer some discount.

The not so wow is how the ibook store works. It is really hard to find what you are looking for. They have a categories (i.e. Children & Teens), but you can't jump to pages ahead in the list (nor can you tell how many are available), or sort by price, etc. If you move forward several pages and find something you want and buy it, when you go back to the store, you are at the first page of the list again. Very annoying. The store needs a MAJOR overhaul of the search and browse functionality.

There are however a ton of free books so expect to go wild.

The app store search and browse functionality is not much better. If you know what you are looking for, yes, you can type in the name or a few words of the title to find it. However, if you just want to look around... it's again, pages and pages and pages that you can only sort by a few ways, Featured/Title/Release Date.

This device has so much potential - especially for educational and learning. This version is not "laptop replacement ready", but I expect future editions will be at some point.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cut and paste is a bit awkward, at least from within the browser. It took me for ever to get a link to an article copied so I could post it here. It you don't touch the screen just right, it opens the link. LOL. And you can not copy directly from the browser's location bar. When you press or tap there it opens the keyboard.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fingerprints! Fingerprints! Fingerprints! I don't notice it so much on my iPod Touch - maybe because I have a screen protector. You will want to keep a microfiber cloth handy at all times.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kindleboards is slow to load on Safari. I gave up and jumped on my laptop.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Battery life is ok, but you should be prepared to have to recharge a minimum of once per day, more if you use it a lot.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Take advantage of the iPad User Guide. It is bookmarked in Safari. If you are not an iPhone or iTouch user you will find this helpful. Not all functions are intuitive. For example, you can not hold CAPS LOCK on the keyboard unless you enable the feature in settings.

Enjoy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Question for Claw and Betsy: Can you print from it? In other words, is there a way to (a) hook it up to a computer with attached printer, (b) hook a printer directly via USB, (c) connect to a printer on your network via WiFi? For the uses to which I'd be wanting to put it, (b) and (c) would kind of be necessary. . . . .


 I understand there is an app for that which I think I have; haven't tried it yet...will let you know.



> I'm disappointed the keyboard isn't "all that" as advertised. . .like you guys I do like some tactile feedback and don't want to have to make the choice to write ungrammatically or jump through extra hoops to avoid doing so (the missing apostrophe fiasco  ). I'm not particularly surprised by this report, but would still like to give it a try myself. But I know I tend to be verbose and having to 'hunt and peck' makes me nuts.


The bluetooth keyboard is quite nice, quite light and small enough to fit in my Vera Bradley bowler or the other two large bags that I bought when I got the Kindle and the netbook. It's about an inch longer than my netbook. I think they are really misleading the public by touting the virtual keyboard, though. But maybe for the people used to an iPhone or iPod Touch, it's wonderful. The guy at the Apple class seemed disappointed that I didn't fall down in awe at the keyboard. I do think if I didn't have fingernails it would work better...

You, verbose? No.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Scheherazade said:


> In all of the pictures I've seen so far it looks like the screen isn't evenly illuminated. Is that the fault of the cameras trying to catch it or is there really a sort of darker area toward the edges (like it seems in Betsy's photo near the top).


It's a function of the distance from the camera. I'll take another pic and post it in a bit.



> How is the battery life? I've heard very little about that.


I got it, started using it immediately with the usb cable hooked to my PC, thinking it would be charging, but apparently not (see Magenta's post, thanks Magenta). I finally noticed that it said "not charging." So I went off to my Apple class with only about 45% charge, it still worked fine, I came home and plugged into my laptop's usb, thinking it was just my old laptop's old usb ports, still no charging, so I plugged it in overnight. I had already planned that it would have to be fed at night, based on the reviews, but I don't think it will be a problem with using it all day long and charging at night. 


> I figured the page swiping would be another drawback in terms of using it as an eReader but I suppose that's easily fixed with a software update.


I don't think you can fix it with a software update. The issue isn't how well it works--it works pretty well; and you can just tap and get a near-instantaneous page change. The issue is that because of the weight, you can't turn the page with the hand holding the iPad (as you can with the Kindle) because it's too heavy to reach over and tap the screen with the same hand...(well, you can but it's awkward.) As I generally read with the reader on a table or a stand or my lap, most of the time this wouldn't be a problem; but for reading in a line, not good. I guess they could make it so a shake changes the page....



> And I see your iPad gets the red carpet treatment (towel in this case) while your poor Kindle has to sit directly on the bricks! Though I guess I do spy an Oberon beneath.


LOL! I thought of that as I was taking the pic. Yes, new devices get babied, but the Kindle does have the Oberon; when my cover comes for the iPad, I won't use the towel anymore. And though it looks like bricks, that's my glass patio table. 


anivyl said:


> for those who currently own the ipad, i am assuming this but if you can check - you can't attach any files on the ipad's email system can you? assuming that, for example, you are using an app to write a .doc file and want to attach it.


I'll have to check this out...

Betsy


----------



## chiffchaff

thanks for the reviews guys, this is helpful


----------



## anivyl

Claw, Betsy and Magenta,

Thanks for all your reviews, they are awesome in deciding whether I should get one at all (am hoping to go back to uni at some point and this was meant to be part of the uni fitout). I have read various places that you supposedly CAN'T attach anything to emails at all (i think if you forward emails, the emails would retain their attachments), but otherwise it looks like that's a big no-no.

Still, I am interested in what you guys might find, seeing how Apple is trying to sell the IPad as a business product as well, for things like discussions and emails - but how would emails without the ability to attach files function for companies (my argument)? thus, I am quite intrigue at how all these might pan out - or perhaps just no one has discovered that you can/can't attach anything to emails.


----------



## Magenta

You can attach and email files from the iPad.

However..... it appears to only work with content created on the ipad and if the app has the feature.

I did not set-up email on this iPad because I am not keeping it.  But I did click on the envelope icons while using Notes, Photos and a drawing app I downloaded called Doodle Board.  When you click on the email icons, it opens up the email account you have added.

Since you can copy and paste some things (FYI, I could not copy text from Time Magazine for example), you should be able to paste text into an email or into Notes and send it from there.  Remember, there is no multitasking so you have to move directly to the app where you want to paste.


----------



## Rasputina

I can't remember who or where I read this, but someone posted here that you can't read ibooks in black on white text. There is an option of black on white text in universal access features which according to the manual says you need to turn on in itunes, while the ipad is synced. Then you can turn the individual features on and off on the ipad. These include voice over, white on black, closed captioning for video ect. It says they work in all apps.

http://www.apple.com/ipad/features/accessibility.html

Anyone tried it?

I hadn't thought of the wall of text on the kindle app when in landscape, since it doesn't switch to 2 pages.


----------



## anivyl

rasputina, i believe that nytimes reviews mentioned that, and that it only happens in ibookstore. so i am assuming stanza still works.


----------



## Magenta

Rasputina said:


> I can't remember who or where I read this, but someone posted here that you can't read ibooks in black on white text. There is an option of black on white text in universal access features which according to the manual says you need to turn on in itunes, while the ipad is synced. Then you can turn the individual features on and off on the ipad. These include voice over, white on black, closed captioning for video ect. It says they work in all apps.
> 
> http://www.apple.com/ipad/features/accessibility.html
> 
> Anyone tried it?
> 
> I hadn't thought of the wall of text on the kindle app when in landscape, since it doesn't switch to 2 pages.


In iBooks, with books from the ibook store, you can not change the background or color of the font.

Yes, in iBooks, in landscape, the book view changes to two pages side by side.

Book bought as separate apps, do have colored backgrounds and text, but they can not be changed.


----------



## Rasputina

Well, backgrounds and text color fall into 2 categories, the default of the device ( which is set in settings, hence the ability to choose white on black device wide in universal access ) and those within the app, such as stanza and kindle apps options of a variety of text and background colors.


----------



## Magenta

Just a note, if you use the universal setting white on black, it will make any photo or graphic appear in like a negative.


----------



## Magenta

Regarding attachments in email.  I played a bit with web based email.

When I used road runners webmail from safari, it lets me click the attachment icon, and the attachment screen appears, but you can not browse or select files.

I tried to use hotmail and safari crashed twice when trying to just enter a TO email address.  I gave up on that.

I tried Lycos Mail.  It's basically unusable on the iPad.  You can't double click to open a message in a new window and if you use the reading pane, you can not scroll.  I gave up on that too.

I tried Gmail.  Easy to compose a message but there was not even an option to add an attachment.

Definitely from within an app (if the capability is provided) you can add attachments, but you must use the built in email app on the ipad - not a web based service using safari.


----------



## ikao2010

Can you send your Kindle magazine subscriptions (Economist specifically) to the iPad?  I'm able to access my books but not my magazine subscriptions.

Thanks.


----------



## luvmy4brats

ikao2010 said:


> Can you send your Kindle magazine subscriptions (Economist specifically) to the iPad? I'm able to access my books but not my magazine subscriptions.
> 
> Thanks.


I don't believe so. I think it's only for books purchased via Amazon. Not magazines or blogs


----------



## Bren S.

ikao2010 said:


> Can you send your Kindle magazine subscriptions (Economist specifically) to the iPad? I'm able to access my books but not my magazine subscriptions.
> 
> Thanks.


Not at this time no.


----------



## Bren S.

I think as far as the built in keyboard on the iPad it makes a difference if you are used to the whole touchscreen way of doing things.
For me I am used to it having an iPhone ,and a couple of iPod Touch's, so I personally like the built in keyboard.
If touchscreens are not something you are used to then I would recommend getting a bluetooth keyboard.


----------



## yogini2

I didn't realize there was a thread already started.  If the moderators wish to move mine to this one, okay with me.

Kathy


----------



## Addie

Wow! Thanks everyone for the great reviews! Hearing about all these great apps coming out for the iPad has me drooling a bit. 

I was wondering a few things, though: 

Is there a way to get iPad subscriptions to newspapers?
How about magazines, e.g., Newsweek, Time, The Economist?
If there are, what are the costs for a subscription (monthly or yearly is fine)?
Are they developed specifically for the iPad?
Does it get sent to your iPad like a subscription does for the Kindle--once a day and that's it?
I'm wondering that last one because I don't want to decide to go for the wifi version and then realise that the subscriptions update for new articles or breaking news and not be able to access it until I hit a hotspot.
TIA!


----------



## Jesslyn

ARGGH! I didn't see this thread either.  Mods, can you move my review (24 hours one) to this thread?


----------



## anivyl

Dear Magenta, 

thank you so much for that information! now, to consider if I am willing to get an ipad or wait for possible future upgrades


----------



## Magenta

AddieLove said:


> Wow! Thanks everyone for the great reviews! Hearing about all these great apps coming out for the iPad has me drooling a bit.
> 
> I was wondering a few things, though:
> 
> Is there a way to get iPad subscriptions to newspapers?
> 
> *The WSJ has a monthly subscription for about $17.00. There is a NY Times app and a USA today app. I did not see anything (YET) similar to how Kindle subscriptions work.
> *
> How about magazines, e.g., Newsweek, Time, The Economist?
> 
> *Time has an app. It is BEAUTIFUL. Expensive but BEAUTIFUL. I only saw a means to buy individual issues at this point. I did not look for others.*
> 
> If there are, what are the costs for a subscription (monthly or yearly is fine)?
> Are they developed specifically for the iPad?
> Does it get sent to your iPad like a subscription does for the Kindle--once a day and that's it?
> I'm wondering that last one because I don't want to decide to go for the wifi version and then realise that the subscriptions update for new articles or breaking news and not be able to access it until I hit a hotspot.
> TIA!


I think we will see an improvement over time in newspaper and magazine offerings.


----------



## Magenta

anivyl said:


> Dear Magenta,
> 
> thank you so much for that information! now, to consider if I am willing to get an ipad or wait for possible future upgrades


Happy to help. 

I think you need to consider how you will use the iPad to help you make your decision. If you are looking for a laptop replacement, I would recommend waiting.

I bought this for my niece. I bought the 16G wifi only. I think it has huge potential benefits for kids. The interactive books are beautiful, there are creative drawing apps, music apps, and tons of education apps (reading, match, language, etc.). I also think this will have a huge advantage over the kindle for textbooks. The display is beautiful and will display maps, graphics, charts, photographs, etc. The interactive capabilities from within an app also have excellent possibilities. I think we will see a ton of apps in the future that exploit these capabilities. Of course games and video display will be beautiful too.

3G vs WiFi also has it's advantages. I am often disappointed I can't get a wifi connection with my iPod Touch when out and about. Having that 3G capability can greatly expand the potential uses. You just have to weigh the additional cost of the unit and AT&T service.

Having had time to play with this one, I can honestly say while it is GORGEOUS, I will wait for the next generation before buying one for myself.


----------



## hsuthard

So, I wonder this now, if you have a WSJ or Time subscription, is the entire item downloaded to your device or do you need constant Wifi/3G access to read/access it? I remember some of the WSJ shots having embedded audio/video which could make Wifi access necessary I would think. Can you get a free 2-week trial or something?


----------



## Magenta

hsuthard said:


> So, I wonder this now, if you have a WSJ or Time subscription, is the entire item downloaded to your device or do you need constant Wifi/3G access to read/access it? I remember some of the WSJ shots having embedded audio/video which could make Wifi access necessary I would think. Can you get a free 2-week trial or something?


For Time, the full issue downloaded as the app. It was not part of the iBook store. It was for a single issue. I did not see (or look for) a subscription option, but I'm sure that will come. It does have a "newsfeed" feature, but you can read the entire magazine without turning on wifi.

Sorry, can't comment on the WSJ.


----------



## Magenta

Reporting back on the charging..... the iPad will definitely charge via the USB but it will be very very slow. Even though it says NOT CHARGING, it really is. See my other thread for a link to the article on this at Mac World:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22364.0.html


----------



## Addie

Thanks, Magenta, for the information! I can't wait until subscriptions for all the different magazines start happening!


----------



## anivyl

Magenta said:


> Happy to help.
> 
> I think you need to consider how you will use the iPad to help you make your decision. If you are looking for a laptop replacement, I would recommend waiting.
> 
> I bought this for my niece. I bought the 16G wifi only. I think it has huge potential benefits for kids. The interactive books are beautiful, there are creative drawing apps, music apps, and tons of education apps (reading, match, language, etc.). I also think this will have a huge advantage over the kindle for textbooks. The display is beautiful and will display maps, graphics, charts, photographs, etc. The interactive capabilities from within an app also have excellent possibilities. I think we will see a ton of apps in the future that exploit these capabilities. Of course games and video display will be beautiful too.
> 
> 3G vs WiFi also has it's advantages. I am often disappointed I can't get a wifi connection with my iPod Touch when out and about. Having that 3G capability can greatly expand the potential uses. You just have to weigh the additional cost of the unit and AT&T service.
> 
> Having had time to play with this one, I can honestly say while it is GORGEOUS, I will wait for the next generation before buying one for myself.


personally i am only intending this to be an on the road 1) textbook reader (complete with colour diagrams. while i love my kindle, gray's anatomy just isn't easy to grasp in black and white) 2) essay writing thing that i can mail it off to lecturers with (thus the questions) and 3) something to manipulate photographs with and mail off to flickr. in a sense, looking at what I want to do with it, I can just as easily grab a netbook and I can do the same - but the touch screen is exciting, and great that i can manipulate the screen to zoom in.

of course, lesson often learnt with apple is the 2nd-3rd generation is usually better... but i am hoping to start school next semester or thereabouts.

but thanks for your advice! it's been really helpful!


----------



## jason10mm

For those of you unaccustomed to Apples touchscreen typing interface, the apostrophe is intended to show up when the device auto-corrects. So you type "cant" and it corrects it to "can't". Less helpful for proper grammar like "Julie's coming" versus "Julies car". That underscores the weakness of the ipad as a "grown-up" machine for real work as opposed to a casual device for social communication, IMHO.

I expect there to be some proper keyboard apps coming, assuming Apple allows an app to override the default keyboard. Over the next 6-12 months I bet most of the launch functionality will be totally overhauled. Early adopters are basically beta-testing the UI.


----------



## Jesslyn

I didn't think of this until I left, but has anyone heard of free ATT wifi with the iPad?  I connected without any login at my local, but I was under the impression that Starbucks has a paid-for wifi.

Edit:  Well as an FYI, found this: If you have an AT&T mobile device that is Wi-Fi enabled – such as an iPhone or a BlackBerry – you're also good to go long. I guess they consider the iPad an ATT mobile device?


----------



## luvmy4brats

I believe it's free if you're a current AT&T customer. Could be wrong though. I know I have free wifi there with my iPhone.


----------



## hsuthard

You guys have been fantastic answering all of my questions! Thank you so much, I'm so eager to get my iPad this is the only thing keeping me out of the stores LOL.  

So one more, if you're watching/surfing/using the iPad for a while on the couch, does it get hot like a laptop does? Even my iPhone tends to warm up after a while . . .


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I haven't hd a heat problem yet, unlike my smart phone which can get very hot while operating or charging.

yesterday I did a big video download via wifi, and plugged my ipad in while it was downloading. I thought it might get hot, but it stayed room temp.

these temps are measured by touch throug the 'official' apple ipad case, but it is quite thin, so wouldn't hide much.


----------



## Jesslyn

luvmy4brats said:


> I believe it's free if you're a current AT&T customer. Could be wrong though. I know I have free wifi there with my iPhone.


Okay--I could go with that except how would they know without me entering some kind of info?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Jesslyn said:


> Okay--I could go with that except how would they know without me entering some kind of info?


Not a clue.  Maybe there's a way for it to "read" it's an AT&T device. They closed down my closest Starbucks  so unless I drive close to an hour, I can't test it. (I'm not completely without Starbucks, they have one in my grocery store and Target)


----------



## geko29

Scheherazade said:


> I wish someone somewhere would make an abbreviated keyboard with apostrophes! My Droid physical keyboard? It has a key for @ but I still have to hit Function + M for an apostrophe. How stupid is that? I guess we may be witnessing a phenomenon that will cause the language evolve... how long before apostrophes are gone altogether?


I wouldn't totally object to the elimination of apostrophe's since their so often misused. 

It hurt my soul to type that, even as a joke!


----------



## vg

hsuthard said:


> So, I wonder this now, if you have a WSJ or Time subscription, is the entire item downloaded to your device or do you need constant Wifi/3G access to read/access it? I remember some of the WSJ shots having embedded audio/video which could make Wifi access necessary I would think. Can you get a free 2-week trial or something?


When the USA Today was downloaded to mine I was able to turn off the WiFi and still read the entire newspaper. Also, I downloaded a book from Feedbooks in PDF format. I had it added to my homescreen and was able to access the entire book without having WiFi on. In the dark it is nice to have the font be white on a black background - no bothering those around me with glares of light from booklights, but I still won't use this for reading long term. The Kindle 2 is just so much better!

That said, I am using the ipad to look up pieces of art I am reading about on my Kindle - the best of both worlds! And don't get me started on Netflix.....love it, love it!


----------



## Bren S.

hsuthard said:


> You guys have been fantastic answering all of my questions! Thank you so much, I'm so eager to get my iPad this is the only thing keeping me out of the stores LOL.
> 
> So one more, if you're watching/surfing/using the iPad for a while on the couch, does it get hot like a laptop does? Even my iPhone tends to warm up after a while . . .


So far the iPad has not gotten warm at all.I kind of expected that it would like a laptop can etc, but thus far it hasn't.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Battery life:

I unplugged mine this morning at 7AM EDT after charging overnight.  Worked on it literally nonstop, including having a bluetooth keyboard paired with it that I was using a lot, playing music and watching a few videos.  At 6 PM, I got a notice that I was down to 20% battery and should recharge.  So 11 hours, and technically I could have run probably another hour.  I'm happy with the battery life.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Battery life:
> 
> I unplugged mine this morning at 7AM EDT after charging overnight. Worked on it literally nonstop, including having a bluetooth keyboard paired with it that I was using a lot, playing music and watching a few videos. At 6 PM, I got a notice that I was down to 20% battery and should recharge. So 11 hours, and technically I could have run probably another hour. I'm happy with the battery life.
> 
> Betsy


That's amazing battery life. I'm impressed.


----------



## Bren S.

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Battery life:
> 
> I unplugged mine this morning at 7AM EDT after charging overnight. Worked on it literally nonstop, including having a bluetooth keyboard paired with it that I was using a lot, playing music and watching a few videos. At 6 PM, I got a notice that I was down to 20% battery and should recharge. So 11 hours, and technically I could have run probably another hour. I'm happy with the battery life.
> 
> Betsy


Yep I've seen about 13-14 hrs when used non-stop as well,with video usage .That's when using it until down to 10% battery life.
No complaints from me.  It also charges quickly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The most I've seen so far with lots of video usage was 12 hours, but I haven't read everything.    Being paired with the bluetooth keyboard has to take some juice.  I turned it off completely for recharging.  I just checked, it's about 45% done after 1 1/2 hours.  I could probably use it for the rest of the night but I think I'll let it charge a bit more.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Maybe you wouldn't want to read with your iPad in direct sun anyway?

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-31747_7-20001749-243.html?tag=TOCmoreStories.0

CNET reports a number of people are getting temperature warnings on their iPads after having it in the Sun for awhile. Presumably this won't improve next July!

Mine is going to be an indoor device that leads a sheltered life (except when it is being dragged around airports!), so I'm not too concerned.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I have my Kindle for that anyway... 

Betsy


----------



## corkyb

I played with one at work today for a few minutes.  I knew this guy would have one and he did.  Boy was it filthy.  The cover, the screen, it was all a dust magnet and greasy fingerprints everywhere.  
I did want it though.  He bought the $500 one and plans on storing everything on his computer.  I suppose I could do that and then justify buying the next generation too.  Nah.  I know I am going to want the improvements and should just try and hold out.
It was pretty nifty playing with it although no way could I touch type on that keyboard.  It's certainly large enough, but like someone said, just like typing on the table.  Although this guy told me they already have the technology to make the touch keypad tactile somehow.


----------



## Jesslyn

In case you're interested, I did a review in another thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22388.0.html


----------



## ellesu

Thanks to all of you taking the time to write up your impressions. I keep reading hoping I'll find just the _right_ excuse to buy one. If hubby has to take a contract job and we go on the road, I'll most likely use that as an excuse to justify buying one. Until then, I'll keep reading....

Does it seem to anyone else that there might not be another super star, (fill-in-the-blank) killer, etc around the corner? As consumers we have so many options now (and to come) that we can pick and choose the one/s that fit our needs. I'm loving that. To me, the market now consists of good, better, and not-so-good - and those categories often would be defined differently by different individuals (depending on their needs). I can't see anything replacing my Kindle. I have a desk-top computer, laptop, netbook, iTouch, and easy access to WiFi. So unless one of my electronic devices bites the dust, or hubby has to hit the road (and drags me along), or....I can read that just-right reason on KB, I guess I have to have my fun vicariously through you guys.


----------



## planet_janet

I've finally had some time to really play around with my iPad, so here are my initial observations.  First of all, I love this thing!  It has completely exceeded my expectations. It is so incredibly fun and easy to use.  Even my husband, who is not easily impressed when it comes to gadgets, has been thoroughly enjoying playing with it. 

1.) The display is just gorgeous.  Videos look amazing on iPad, including the ones that I had previously converted for use on my iPhone using Handbrake.

2.) I have found that using the keyboard in portrait mode is difficult. I type everything in landscape mode, propping the iPad up on my lap by tucking the front cover of the case behind the iPad. 

3.) The iBooks app is pretty, but I prefer the Kindle app. I like how i have more font size choices in the Kindle app, as well as the ability to change the text/"paper" color (sepia is the least harsh on my eyes). 

4.) i have been really impressed with the battery life. On Saturday when i brought it home, my husband and kids confiscated it and proceeded to watch videos all afternoon, and my battery was only down something like 30% at the end of the day. It charges pretty fast, too. 

5.) Love the Netflix app!  The other night I got into bed and watched Clash of the Titans (the original version) with the iPad propped up against my legs and was soooo dang happy.  

6.) Lack of flash support is definitely annoying to me, but not a show stopper, and hasn't caused too much of an issue for me. 

7.) Fingerprints/smudges on the iPad drive me absolutely crazy!  I am constantly wiping the screen down with a lint-free cloth.

That's it for now. I'm thrilled that this device is absolutely filling the niche for me between my iPhone and Mac for surfing, email, and videos, which is why I purchased it.  I may, however, return it, pay the restocking fee, and buy the 3G version when it is available.  It is now apparent to me that I will absolutely utilize the iPad enough to justify the extra cost.


----------



## planet_janet

One more thing--as much as I love my iPad, it will absolutely not take the place of my Kindle for reading e-books. I can see myself reading on my iPad when i don't have my Kindle with me, and also reading interactive books with my kids.


----------



## tlrowley

planet_janet said:


> I've finally had some time to really play around with my iPad, so here are my initial observations.
> 
> 3.) The iBooks app is pretty, but I prefer the Kindle app. I like how i have more font size choices in the Kindle app, as well as the ability to change the text/"paper" color (sepia is the least harsh on my eyes).


I agree with almost all your points about the iPad, but I wanted to clarify something here. A lot of people miss the fact that there aren't 2 font sizes in the iBooks app, just 2 buttons - one to decrease the font size and one to increase it. Altogether there are 10 font sizes in the iBook app, compared to 5 in the Kindle. You can also select from 5 different fonts. The iBook brightness also works differently from the Kindle app, but that's a little more subtle.

The Kindle app does allow you to change colors which the iBook app doesn't.

It's going to be a personal call, of course, but I think Apple did a great job on iBook - it's a sweet reading program. Their library, however, needs a lot of work.

Tracey


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The only way I've found to change the color in the iBooks is to change to white on black throughout the iPod under Settings, General, Accessibility.  Is there another way?  I was underwhelmed...haven't played with the color settings in the Kindle app...sounds more like what I need.  Off to check....

Betsy


----------



## planet_janet

tlrowley said:


> I agree with almost all your points about the iPad, but I wanted to clarify something here. A lot of people miss the fact that there aren't 2 font sizes in the iBooks app, just 2 buttons - one to decrease the font size and one to increase it.


Thanks for the tip-I didn't realize this.


----------



## tlrowley

Oh, good, I'm glad I could help.  I don't think Apple makes it particularly clear in the font menu.


----------



## pidgeon92

Watch the videos on the iPad's product page. They have a lot of tips like changing the font size in iBooks.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I held one today.  I knew I shouldn't have gone by Best Buy to look at one.  Dang it.  Now I want one but can't justify it with a macbook and an iMac, (in addition to two other computers in the house and there are only two of us), mine and hubby's kindles, my iTouch and my HTC Hero phone.

I NEED one like I need a hole in my head but I WANT ONE!!!!


----------



## Rasputina

LOL, I hear ya. I had the same internal debate due to my macs and iphone. I do love my ipad though. And the thing is that is runs games and apps that you can't do on your macbook or imac. So did that work? LOL


----------



## jonfmerz

As far as the lack of Flash support goes, what I hear is that Apple has already moved beyond Flash and so will the rest of the Net soon enough.  HTML 5 will surpass Flash, which has a tendency to be buggy and unpredictable.  HTML 5 is a stable platform that will work with iPhones, iPads, etc. etc.  While it's a bit problematic right now, we should start seeing roll-out probably before the end of 2010.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Rasputina said:


> LOL, I hear ya. I had the same internal debate due to my macs and iphone. I do love my ipad though. And the thing is that is runs games and apps that you can't do on your macbook or imac. So did that work? LOL


ummmmm, like _which_ ones?


----------



## Rasputina

There are literally a million apps in the iTunes app store. I don't know where to start lol


----------



## Someone Nameless

Rasputina said:


> There are literally a million apps in the iTunes app store. I don't know where to start lol


yes, I know. It almost makes it hard to justify keeping an iTouch but I can't use an iPad on the treadmill as easily as an iTouch.

see? round and round I go!


----------



## Bren S.

jonfmerz said:


> As far as the lack of Flash support goes, what I hear is that Apple has already moved beyond Flash and so will the rest of the Net soon enough. HTML 5 will surpass Flash, which has a tendency to be buggy and unpredictable. HTML 5 is a stable platform that will work with iPhones, iPads, etc. etc. While it's a bit problematic right now, we should start seeing roll-out probably before the end of 2010.


Exactly!! I tried telling people that when the iPad was originally announced.

I guess some people just won't believe it until Microsoft says so.  lol

Jobs is about cutting edge,not just more of the same old same old.

HTML5 is not years and years away.


----------



## Bren S.

Kindle Gracie said:


> I held one today. I knew I shouldn't have gone by Best Buy to look at one. Dang it. Now I want one but can't justify it with a macbook and an iMac, (in addition to two other computers in the house and there are only two of us), mine and hubby's kindles, my iTouch and my HTC Hero phone.
> 
> I NEED one like I need a hole in my head but I WANT ONE!!!!


Life isn't all about need,it is also about want.

This coming from someone who has 2 iMacs, 3 different MacBooks , a Mac Mini,(yes after my 1st mac experience I got rid of the Windoze stuff) a iPhone , 2 iPod Touch's,an iPod classic,and 2 shuffles.(None over 8 months old)

To this I added a wifi iPad ,and eventually(whenever it ships) a 3g iPad.

Some people spend $$ on other things,some of us like our tech toys,and great machines that just work.

I justify nothing to anyone,as quite frankly it is no one else's business, so if you and your Husband decide it's ok and you can afford it then go for it.

Life is too short.


----------



## sjc

How is the glare when reading?  Is there any?


----------



## jonfmerz

Sugar said:


> Exactly!! I tried telling people that when the iPad was originally announced.
> 
> I guess some people just won't believe it until Microsoft says so.  lol
> 
> Jobs is about cutting edge,not just more of the same old same old.
> 
> HTML5 is not years and years away.


We're redesigning our entire site for the TV series (http://www.thefixer.tv) around HTML 5 - it's going to be unbelievably amazing. And you're absolutely right, Jobs is so far ahead of the curve, they're already beyond anyone else. Also, I've heard that iBooks will be very much like iTunes - which means indie authors will not need Smashwords to upload their content for them, but will be able to do it themselves, thereby retaining more revenue. This is precisely why I didn't go with mashwords for iPad distribution but will wait until iBooks is operational. I've already got a bunch of my novels as apps in the iPhone store anyway, so I don't mind waiting...


----------



## Someone Nameless

Has anyone gotten the 16 GB iPad and filled it up already?


----------



## Rasputina

I don't have that model, but the ipad apps are taking up much more space than my iphone ones I've noticed.


----------



## Bren S.

Kindle Gracie said:


> Has anyone gotten the 16 GB iPad and filled it up already?


I don't have that one.
I would say the only people who are going to be ok with the 16gb are the people who store basically nothing on their iPad and use it to basically just surf the net,do e-mail..and maybe have a few apps on it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kindle Gracie said:


> Has anyone gotten the 16 GB iPad and filled it up already?


I have a 32GB iPhone and it's full 



Kindle Gracie said:


> yes, I know. It almost makes it hard to justify keeping an iTouch but I can't use an iPad on the treadmill as easily as an iTouch.
> 
> see? round and round I go!


I'm working on creating a holder for an iPad for my elliptical. I've done something similar for my iPhone. When I get an iPad and get it worked out, I will post pictures, but it will be awhile.


----------



## Rasputina

Wow, I have the 64 gig, which has 59 gigs of actual data space after the OS ect. I have 42 gigs free right now. 

With 
1034 songs
60 videos
52 photos
52 applications


----------



## Bren S.

Rasputina said:


> Wow, I have the 64 gig, which has 59 gigs of actual data space after the OS ect. I have 42 gigs free right now.
> 
> With
> 1034 songs
> 60 videos
> 52 photos
> 52 applications


Spectacular!!


----------



## Jesslyn

We've all left personal impressions here, but I think that the Gizmodo review has to be one of the best reviews that I've read on any product ever.

http://gizmodo.com/5511678/apple-ipad-review


----------



## luvmy4brats

Jesslyn said:


> We've all left personal impressions here, but I think that the Gizmodo review has to be one of the best reviews that I've read on any product ever.
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5511678/apple-ipad-review


very entertaining and on the mark it seems.


----------



## Bren S.

Interesting article iPad is the future

http://gizmodo.com/5506692/ipad-is-the-future


----------



## Eeyore

luvmy4brats said:


> very entertaining and on the mark it seems.


http://gizmodo.com/5511678/apple-ipad-review

Apparently the author of the article doesn't seem to be having the Wifi problems others have reported.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Rasputina

Cool article, thanks for posting it. I haven't had any problems with wifi either. I haven't even turned mine off since I got it. I just sleep and wake the ipad just like my iphone and wifi is on and working.


----------



## sjc

Luv: Treadmill, elliptical...WHAT are those? 
I pay 45 per month for a gym membership that I have been to (Don't yell at me...)


Spoiler



Four times in 5 years.


 

OK: back to task at hand: iPad Initial Impressions


----------



## luvmy4brats

sjc said:


> Luv: Treadmill, elliptical...WHAT are those?
> I pay 45 per month for a gym membership that I have been to (Don't yell at me...)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Four times in 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK: back to task at hand: iPad Initial Impressions


The elliptical is that thing I hang all my clothes on...


----------



## sjc

> The elliptical is that thing I hang all my clothes on...


ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## Addie

sjc said:


> Luv: Treadmill, elliptical...WHAT are those?
> I pay 45 per month for a gym membership that I have been to (Don't yell at me...)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Four times in 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK: back to task at hand: iPad Initial Impressions


I understand a bit of your pain. I've got a $60 gym membership I haven't gone to in two months.  I finally canceled it (it goes away at the end of this month), but the people there made me question my decision because the rate went up to $80. I don't even go, but I want to keep it because ... I'm saving money from the great deal I have?
No, no, no. I'm going to cancel it and get an iPad instead ... or maybe I'll take both.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

Jesslyn said:


> We've all left personal impressions here, but I think that the Gizmodo review has to be one of the best reviews that I've read on any product ever.
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5511678/apple-ipad-review


I'd say that was among the very best I've seen too. When I ask people what it's like to use a gadget, this is what I"m thinking of, not the listing of specs and how well it might do on each or not. On the other hand, I kind of like that as an alternative too  But this was more real-world.

YET, what a couple of people said about one aspect of it was exactly what I felt, from the first shot on, and maybe because I'm sensitive to the fact that I often focus too much on the camera when travelling. Focusing on what IT sees rather than what I can experience with all the other senses too, of what I'm in front of. Here are the comments that noted what worried me a bit about it (and I've seen people lost in their gadgets everywhere, not looking up at all).



> 1.
> Why do I get the most melancholy feeling when I view pictures of a man illuminated by the soft glow of the tablet, so utterly detached from his surroundings?
> 
> 2.
> What I get from this review, is that this is a great toy if you have a lot of free time and want to use it entirely unproductively. Like go to a museum and look at your iPad, Eat a meal, and look at your iPad, hang with your girl friend while she and you look at your iPad. Lying in a coffin and wondering where your life went, looking at your iPad.
> 
> 3.
> what says a lot is that, in the photos, the user is in front of amazing real stuff, but instead insists on looking at images on a screen. maybe this is the bestest computerish thing ever, but how bout turning it off, looking around, talking over dinner instead of playing contrived scrabblesque or watching movie trailers. i just don't get it, but then i'm not a gadget type either.


 But I do 'get it' too because I AM a gadget type too. I think the crux of it is that I have been trying to get away from that.

But it draws me! Not the iPad but a more ideal version of it.


----------



## Scheherazade

> 1.
> Why do I get the most melancholy feeling when I view pictures of a man illuminated by the soft glow of the tablet, so utterly detached from his surroundings?
> 3.
> what says a lot is that, in the photos, the user is in front of amazing real stuff, but instead insists on looking at images on a screen. maybe this is the bestest computerish thing ever, but how bout turning it off, looking around, talking over dinner instead of playing contrived scrabblesque or watching movie trailers. i just don't get it, but then i'm not a gadget type either.


I think I saw both of these and didn't even realize what I was seeing. The third one really does ring true. It happens to me as well and the scary bit is that you don't even realize it. Maybe that needs to change a bit.


----------



## Jesslyn

artsandhistoryfan said:


> I'd say that was among the very best I've seen too. When I ask people what it's like to use a gadget, this is what I"m thinking of, not the listing of specs and how well it might do on each or not. On the other hand, I kind of like that as an alternative too  But this was more real-world.
> 
> YET, what a couple of people said about one aspect of it was exactly what I felt, from the first shot on, and maybe because I'm sensitive to the fact that I often focus too much on the camera when travelling. Focusing on what IT sees rather than what I can experience with all the other senses too, of what I'm in front of. Here are the comments that noted what worried me a bit about it (and I've seen people lost in their gadgets everywhere, not looking up at all).
> 
> But I do 'get it' too because I AM a gadget type too. I think the crux of it is that I have been trying to get away from that.
> 
> But it draws me! Not the iPad but a more ideal version of it.


I agree with you there, but I don't think that I'd be pulling my iPad (or Kindle) out at a museum. On the other hand, I did like the comment on being able to get more info on an exhibit or something else. I believe he was looking at live video in front of the snake exhibit? Sort of like those recordings you can get when touring a museum. That was kind of awesome.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm at the apple store right now. I at the have to say I'm pretty impressed with the iPad. I think I'm in trouble. 

Posting this from the iPad.   

Is it my birthday yet?


----------



## Rasputina

LOLOLOL


So should we start taking bets on if you come home with one?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm at the apple store right now. I at the have to say I'm pretty impressed with the iPad. I think I'm in trouble.
> 
> Posting this from the iPad.
> 
> Is it my birthday yet?


Just buy it and get it over with! 

Unless you want to wait for 3G.


----------



## Eeyore

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm at the apple store right now. I at the have to say I'm pretty impressed with the iPad. I think I'm in trouble.
> 
> Posting this from the iPad.
> 
> Is it my birthday yet?


Quick, hide the Credit Card! 

Best Wishes!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Need the 3G. So I'd have to wait. 

Been playing for about 20 minutes. 

Quick note. Page #'s on iBooks changed based on what font/size you're using. My page 362 might be different than your 362 because I read at a bigger font and I like Baskerville instead of your Times New Roman. I like locations better because it doesn't change regardless of font size or type.


----------



## Scheherazade

I'm surprised they did page numbers like that.  I imagine they'll have to do something about it at some point as it really seems to be a step backwards.


----------



## Rasputina

I've been debating just getting a personal hotspot device. My daughter finds it annoying that she can't use her ipod touch when we are out ) she is constantly IMing her boyfriend LOL). I don't have an aircard for my laptop and you can run multiple devices on these plus you are not limited by the built in device capability, IE you can go on 4g networks over wifi instead of being limited to the 3g capabilities of the device.


----------



## Bren S.

More proof positive that everyone can say they "know" about the iPad,but when you actually hold one,and use it is when you *truly know* much more about the device.


----------



## Rasputina

edited because the post it was in response to was removed and so my comment is out of context now.


----------



## luvmy4brats

With the I books I did like the 2 page spread, but the page turning animation got irritating after awhile. I didn't whip out my Kindle to compare, but it "seemed" like the page turns were slower. I liked that it told me that there were 22 pages left in the chapter I was reading, but again that varied with font selection and size. It would be pointless for reference unless I always kept track of what my settings were. There's no way that the iPad will replace my Kindle. Even with iBooks and a Kindle app loaded onto it.  

I played with it for about 90 minutes (I actually was in there for a lot longer than I thought. I downloaded apps, typed in notes, watched shows, read books... Surfed the net. I knew going in that I'd want it. And knew it would be difficult walking out without one. Luckily I know that the 3G is right for me. It was exactly what I expected.  

It still won't be able to completely replace my netbook but I think that it could come close.Bi have more observations, but I'm currently sitting at the gas station and have an hour drive home


----------



## Eeyore

When I was at the Apple store the tech said if you want to skip the page turning animation, just do a quick touch of the right edge of the book and you get page turn w/o animations. With both hands holding the iPad, I touched the edge with my right thumb and got a quick page change. If you are left handed, might be a bit harder.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Someone Nameless

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm at the apple store right now. I at the have to say I'm pretty impressed with the iPad. I think I'm in trouble.
> 
> Posting this from the iPad.
> 
> Is it my birthday yet?


bwahaahaahaa!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## libros_lego

I was just at the apple store a few minutes ago and played with the ipad. It wasn't as heavy as I expected it to be. I also tried the iBook app and I kinda liked it. Pressing the screen for the next page wasquite easy.  I also liked how YouTube and photos looked on it. It'd be nice to have it but I don't really need it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just got this article from Macworld via Twitter:

"Why the iPad isn't for me"

http://www.macworld.com/article/150474/2010/04/ipad_not_for_everyone.html


----------



## pidgeon92

You cannot please all the people. Look at how many people don't want a Kindle. What is wrong with them?  

Me, I am very much looking forward to my iPad. When my husband's arrives we will likely sell his K1. With all the traveling he does, one device is enough to drag around. He doesn't tend to read more than a few pages at a time, so I think he will be very pleased with it. As it is, I cannot pry him away from his iPhone.


----------



## Bren S.

Isn't it wonderful to have so many options ? 
That's one of the things I like best about technology today,having choices.


----------



## mlewis78

I know that soon I'll be playing with one in an Apple store.  Hope I can resist buying one.  Y'all are enablers!


----------



## luvmy4brats

mlewis78 said:



> I know that soon I'll be playing with one in an Apple store. Hope I can resist buying one. Y'all are enablers!


It wasn't easy walking out of there without one. The best part was that a played and the salespeople didn't pester me. They came around once or twice to see if I had questions, but for the most part left me alone. After my experience at Barnes & Noble when I tried out the nook (total hard sell), it was refreshing.


----------



## pidgeon92

I have yet to stop at the Apple store to have a look at one. I'll just end up weeping from anticipation. How long does it take to stuff a modem in one of these things!?!


----------



## Bren S.

mlewis78 said:


> I know that soon I'll be playing with one in an Apple store. Hope I can resist buying one. Y'all are enablers!


Definitely go get some hands on time with one. It really is helpful.


----------



## tlrowley

Eeyore said:


> When I was at the Apple store the tech said if you want to skip the page turning animation, just do a quick touch of the right edge of the book and you get page turn w/o animations. With both hands holding the iPad, I touched the edge with my right thumb and got a quick page change. If you are left handed, might be a bit harder.
> 
> Best Wishes!


The taps give you quicker/smaller animations than "swiping", but the animations are not eliminated. Did you know that you can set up both sides of the screen for next page tapping - this makes it very convenient to change hand positions and still read. After all, page forward is what we do most often. If you need to do a previous page, you use the swiping motion on the lefthand side of the screen.

When i saw the ibooks guided tour, i thought landscape imitation book style was hokey, but now the i've used it, I love the 2-up landscape mode of iBooks. It gives me just enough text, without the very long lines of the Kindle app.

I always found that the Kindle device disappeared when I was reading, but I don't find that the Kindle app has that effect. There is simply too much text on a line in landscape mode, and landscape is more convienient for me to hold (especially with the Apple case) For me, the iBooks app disappears (when it's landscape). If the new syncing that's coming to the iPhone iBooks app includeds personal docs, they'll have a real winner on their hands.


----------



## DD

I'm going to take a look at the iPad at my Apple store this week.  I didn't think that I'd be interested at all but then I read that you could dim the backlighting on the screen for different light situations, such as reading in the sun.  Has anyone who has an iPad tried this?  Does it make it more readable?

Another question I have is, can books that are purchased (or free public domain) from sources other than Amazon be dragged via USB from my PC to the iPad or do you have to go through the Kindle App and only use books purchased from Amazon?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, you can dim the brightness of the screen (I can do it with my bluetooth keyboard, otherwise you either do it in the general settings or in iBooks or the Kindle apps.  But I needed to brighten the screen to see it in the sun, and even then it's not good.  And you can make background of the books black with white text, but that's much more easily done through the Kindle app.  To do it in the iBooks app, as far as I know, you have to invert the colors for the whole iPad through the general settings.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

The kindle for iphone/ipad app only works with kindle books IE books purchased from Amazon only. You can read other ebooks on ipad using a variety of applications. ibooks is only compatible with epub file format, but you can read any non DRM epub ebook in the ibooks app by just adding the books to your itunes books tab and then syncing them to ipad. goodreader is an app that works with pdf and txt, I'm sure there are others but those are the only ones I've tried so far for ebook reading on ipad.


----------



## rho

can someone explain to me how to put library books on - I know it has to do with calibre - but I am totally stumped - I tried to figure it out for a couple of hours last night and I know I am missing some super simple thing -


----------



## pidgeon92

To be able to use DRMd public library books, you usually need to run them through Adobe Digital Editions.


----------



## DD

Rasputina said:


> The kindle for iphone/ipad app only works with kindle books IE books purchased from Amazon only. You can read other ebooks on ipad using a variety of applications. ibooks is only compatible with epub file format, but you can read any non DRM epub ebook in the ibooks app by just adding the books to your itunes books tab and then syncing them to ipad. goodreader is an app that works with pdf and txt, I'm sure there are others but those are the only ones I've tried so far for ebook reading on ipad.


Just to be sure I understand, how about non-DRM'd mobi or prc book files?


----------



## rho

pidgeon92 said:


> To be able to use DRMd public library books, you usually need to run them through Adobe Digital Editions.


thanks I tried getting that last night and it was a fiasco - and the help person was no help at all - lol will try again later when I am more alert


----------



## planet_janet

Just jumping back in now that I've had even more time with my iPad. I absolutely adore it. It is just so FUN! I'm mainly using it for exactly what I thought I would--watching videos, surfing, and doing email. I've actually starting alternating between reading on my K2 and my iPad using both the Kindle app and iBooks (the iBooks app is just so pretty!).  The other night, I discovered (with much horror) that my K2's battery was almost dead, so while it charged, I picked up my iPad and continued reading right where I'd left off on my Kindle.  I LOVE having the ability to sync between devices!  No matter which device I choose--my iPad, my K2, or my iPhone--I can pick up right where I left off.  *Swoon*!


----------



## Rasputina

DD said:


> Just to be sure I understand, how about non-DRM'd mobi or prc book files?


convert them to epub and read them with ibooks


----------



## rho

ok I have 3 books from my library on my computer - now how do I get them to my iPad??


----------



## hsuthard

rho said:


> ok I have 3 books from my library on my computer - now how do I get them to my iPad??


I'm wondering this, too. I've never used Calibre or Adobe Digital Editions. My library uses Overdrive, I'm not sure if it'll even work?


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

Rasputina said:


> The kindle for iphone/ipad app only works with kindle books IE books purchased from Amazon only. You can read other ebooks on ipad using a variety of applications. ibooks is only compatible with epub file format, but you can read any non DRM epub ebook in the ibooks app by just adding the books to your itunes books tab and then syncing them to ipad. goodreader is an app that works with pdf and txt, I'm sure there are others but those are the only ones I've tried so far for ebook reading on ipad.


 I have a question. My Kindle for PC reads my free *.mobi or *.prc files that I place into the Kindle for PC area (under documents & settings).

I guess since the iPad doesn't have normal file-management where one can just move files, the synchronization with iTunes demands certain file extensions so that .prc and .mobi can't be moved to the ipad?

Has anyone here tried it? I realize the file management transfer thing is lacking with the iPad. But I have a feeling the Kindle app can read .prc and .mobi files if you can get them in there.


----------



## JeffM

I wound up changing them to epub files to get them on there with calibre.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

rho said:


> ok I have 3 books from my library on my computer - now how do I get them to my iPad??


The library e-books tend to work with Sony and the Nook, because they use the Adobe Digital Editions that takes care of the DRM. The Kindle doesn't use Adobe for its DRM (especially since it doesn't even read ePub) and the Apple uses its own proprietary DRM system over ePub.

So for now I don't think the iPad is going to work with library books unless the libraries develop a way to recognize the Apple DRM system. I suppose the expiration-date settings are involved.


----------



## DD

artsandhistoryfan said:


> I have a question. My Kindle for PC reads my free *.mobi or *.prc files that I place into the Kindle for PC area (under documents & settings).
> 
> I guess since the iPad doesn't have normal file-management where one can just move files, the synchronization with iTunes demands certain file extensions so that .prc and .mobi can't be moved to the ipad?
> 
> Has anyone here tried it? I realize the file management transfer thing is lacking with the iPad. But I have a feeling the Kindle app can read .prc and .mobi files if you can get them in there.


Dear artsandhistoryfan,

By 'no file-management' do you mean that there is no USB connectiion of the iPad to my computer so that I can't move books to it as we do onto the Kindle? I have an appointment at the Apple store today to demo an iPad and ask all my questions. But if I can't use the books I have that are not Amazon purchased, that would be a deal breaker for me. I would be limited to buying only from Amazon or iBooks. I buy a lot from Amazon, and have no problem with that but I also have a lot of free public domain books in mobi or prc format that I wouldn't be able to use on the iPad. Also, I guess that iBook purchased books cannot then be used on my Kindle also? M-m-m. Don't like those limitations. I guess I'll find out today. I hope the Apple person is well versed in this area so that I can get some real answers.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

DD said:


> Dear artsandhistoryfan,
> 
> By 'no file-management' do you mean that there is no USB connectiion of the iPad to my computer so that I can't move books to it as we do onto the Kindle? I have an appointment at the Apple store today to demo an iPad and ask all my questions. But if I can't use the books I have that are not Amazon purchased, that would be a deal breaker for me. I would be limited to buying only from Amazon or iBooks. I buy a lot from Amazon, and have no problem with that but I also have a lot of free public domain books in mobi or prc format that I wouldn't be able to use on the iPad. Also, I guess that iBook purchased books cannot then be used on my Kindle also? M-m-m. Don't like those limitations. I guess I'll find out today. I hope the Apple person is well versed in this area so that I can get some real answers.


Yes, the way it's set up you can sync files with iTunes but there's no normal file manager.

You know what I'd try though? I have no idea whether or not it would work, but try
renaming one of your .prc files to .azw and see what happens.

Well, you can't because you're just shopping for one. 
Could someone here with an iPad try this out and see if your itunes sync'g will work with it?

With the iPad, I don't know though if it looks at a certain folder first, but if you can,
place the prc-to-azw file where you normally have Amazon book files.

My mobi/prc files from other places, if I send them to my Kindle through Amazon (instead of just moving them myself) have the file extension '.azw' even if it has no Amazon DRM protection on the book.

AZW is actually just the mobi format with DRM protection on it (Amazon bought mobipocket and maybe
it's close enough) and so it *might* work.

Could someone try it and let us know?


----------



## DD

Ok, I finally got to the Apple store to look at an iPad.  I actually made an appointment because I wanted to have time to ask all of my questions.  My two main questions concerned:

1.  Reading the iPad in bright sunlight.  I asked the clerk to carry it outside with me.  (I live in SW Florida and it's a sunny day.)  In the sunlight with the screen at the brightest setting and my regular reading glasses, I could see the print but not with very good contrast - worse than the contrast on the Kindle by far.  With my sunglasses on, which I wear when reading on the beach or next to the pool, I only saw a black screen.  Couldn't even tell anything was on it.  Disappointing.  

2.  Being able to use my non DRM'd mobi and prc books from sources other than Amazon or iBookstore.  I know how to convert the books to ePub format using Calibre and did that two a couple of books, put the new ePub files on a thumb drive and took it with me to the demo.  First of all, no one in the store would answer the question if non-DRM's ePub books from other sources could be read through iBooks.  Then some one said he thought it was possible but Apple wouldn't support it but I could do what I want.  I know some of you with iPads here have put your converted ePub books on iBooks through iTunes and you say it works.  But, I wanted to try it before I spent $700 as Apple has a no return policy.  When I asked to try my ePub files on one of their iPads in the store, they said that couldn't be done because they had a block on all the iPads for demo in the store.  Very unhelpful.

So, I walked out of the store without an iPad because I really don't care about getting my email on the iPad.  I can do that with my Blackberry or iPhone (when Verizon starts offering it next year).  I really don't need a $700. electronic picture frame.  And I think that is also too much to spend on an ebook reader that I can only use indoors.  I know a lady in my neighborhood that has an iPad but I hesitate to ask her if I could try my converted ePub files on hers.  If anything ever happened and I bricked it for her....well you know how it goes.

Don't get me wrong, it is a beautiful gadget.  Very cool.  I'm a real tech lover and I'd love to have one.  I just can't justify $700 for a really cool toy right now.

Just thought I'd share my experience.  I really think the store personnel should have been able to answer my questions more expertly.  I can't be the first one who's asked them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

> I can't be the first one who's asked them.


Well, maybe you were. . . .I am still not convinced most people are looking at the iPad as a reader. . . .I'm thinking most of the questions they get probably have to do with what sorts of apps it will run and how they look coupled with how they can be organized, etc. But, yeah, they should be able to answer your questions about _any_ aspect of the device.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You can read non Amazon books of some types using Stanza....I've been using it, but only for books at Smashwords...but perhaps others can tell you if it's possible to download books from other sources into Stanza.

Betsy


----------



## Rhiathame

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, maybe you were. . . .I am still not convinced most people are looking at the iPad as a reader. . . .I'm thinking most of the questions they get probably have to do with what sorts of apps it will run and how they look coupled with how they can be organized, etc. But, yeah, they should be able to answer your questions about _any_ aspect of the device.


I agree with you Ann. I have an iPad and I love it but I do not consider it an eBook reader. It is a device (like my PC) that allows me to read my eBooks, it is lighter than my PC or tablet but I put it in the same category in terms of eBook reading. I use my iPad every day in meetings to take notes and to access all my files remotely. Well, and of course all the games and Netflix, but honestly most of my time on it is using productivity tools.


----------



## Rasputina

DD said:


> Ok, I finally got to the Apple store to look at an iPad. I actually made an appointment because I wanted to have time to ask all of my questions. My two main questions concerned:
> 
> 1. Reading the iPad in bright sunlight. I asked the clerk to carry it outside with me. (I live in SW Florida and it's a sunny day.) In the sunlight with the screen at the brightest setting and my regular reading glasses, I could see the print but not with very good contrast - worse than the contrast on the Kindle by far. With my sunglasses on, which I wear when reading on the beach or next to the pool, I only saw a black screen. Couldn't even tell anything was on it. Disappointing.
> 
> 2. Being able to use my non DRM'd mobi and prc books from sources other than Amazon or iBookstore. I know how to convert the books to ePub format using Calibre and did that two a couple of books, put the new ePub files on a thumb drive and took it with me to the demo. First of all, no one in the store would answer the question if non-DRM's ePub books from other sources could be read through iBooks. Then some one said he thought it was possible but Apple wouldn't support it but I could do what I want. I know some of you with iPads here have put your converted ePub books on iBooks through iTunes and you say it works. But, I wanted to try it before I spent $700 as Apple has a no return policy. When I asked to try my ePub files on one of their iPads in the store, they said that couldn't be done because they had a block on all the iPads for demo in the store. Very unhelpful.
> 
> So, I walked out of the store without an iPad because I really don't care about getting my email on the iPad. I can do that with my Blackberry or iPhone (when Verizon starts offering it next year). I really don't need a $700. electronic picture frame. And I think that is also too much to spend on an ebook reader that I can only use indoors. I know a lady in my neighborhood that has an iPad but I hesitate to ask her if I could try my converted ePub files on hers. If anything ever happened and I bricked it for her....well you know how it goes.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it is a beautiful gadget. Very cool. I'm a real tech lover and I'd love to have one. I just can't justify $700 for a really cool toy right now.
> 
> Just thought I'd share my experience. I really think the store personnel should have been able to answer my questions more expertly. I can't be the first one who's asked them.


The Apple store has a 14 day return policy for the ipad.

I'm not surprised at all that the store won't allow people to upload files onto their system, who knows what's on these files and I'd see this as a security issue. I'm also not surprised that they don't know about how ibooks works, since it's not a core app of the device and has to be downloaded from the itunes store to use. It's very simple to add epub files to ibooks, I just drag and drop the file from my computer into the itunes book tab. From there you can sync the books onto ipad just like you do music, movies ect.

As a person that lives in a very hot climate, where it's 115+ regularly over the summer, no way would I take ipad outside to use for any length of time when it's warm. Electronic devices like this, with the glass screen ect tend to absorb the heat pretty quickly.


----------



## corkyb

Rhiathame said:


> I agree with you Ann. I have an iPad and I love it but I do not consider it an eBook reader. It is a device (like my PC) that allows me to read my eBooks, it is lighter than my PC or tablet but I put it in the same category in terms of eBook reading. I use my iPad every day in meetings to take notes and to access all my files remotely. Well, and of course all the games and Netflix, but honestly most of my time on it is using productivity tools.


How do you access your files remotely? Are you talking about word processing and spread sheets? I didn't know it would be able to access files from my home computer remotely. How does it do that?


----------



## Rasputina

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You can read non Amazon books of some types using Stanza....I've been using it, but only for books at Smashwords...but perhaps others can tell you if it's possible to download books from other sources into Stanza.
> 
> Betsy


stanza uses the same epub file type as ibooks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Rasputina said:


> The Apple store has a 14 day return policy for the ipad.
> 
> I'm not surprised at all that the store won't allow people to upload files onto their system, who knows what's on these files and I'd see this as a security issue. I'm also not surprised that they don't know about how ibooks works, since it's not a core app of the device and has to be downloaded from the itunes store to use. It's very simple to add epub files to ibooks, I just drag and drop the file from my computer into the itunes book tab. From there you can sync the books onto ipad just like you do music, movies ect.
> 
> As a person that lives in a very hot climate, where it's 115+ regularly over the summer, no way would I take ipad outside to use for any length of time when it's warm. Electronic devices like this, with the glass screen ect tend to absorb the heat pretty quickly.


When it's 115, I wouldn't be taking myself outside very often either.  However, on a day like today, when it's in the 70s and sunny, I read outside with my Kindle. I have used the iPad outside on its brightest setting for short intervals, but not for any serious reading, more like looking up something on the Internet or showing someone something.

Good to know about dragging the ePubs into iTunes. I knew that it was the same format, I've just never tried to move anything onto the iPad except through Stanza, and using my library at Smashwords. I'll have to try the Itunes way sometime...though I really haven't read anything yet on my iPad...it's my "other" device. 

Betsy


----------



## DD

Rasputina said:


> The Apple store has a 14 day return policy for the ipad.
> 
> I'm not surprised at all that the store won't allow people to upload files onto their system, who knows what's on these files and I'd see this as a security issue. I'm also not surprised that they don't know about how ibooks works, since it's not a core app of the device and has to be downloaded from the itunes store to use. It's very simple to add epub files to ibooks, I just drag and drop the file from my computer into the itunes book tab. From there you can sync the books onto ipad just like you do music, movies ect.
> 
> As a person that lives in a very hot climate, where it's 115+ regularly over the summer, no way would I take ipad outside to use for any length of time when it's warm. Electronic devices like this, with the glass screen ect tend to absorb the heat pretty quickly.


Thank you. Looking at it from your point of view, I guess I do understand why they wouldn't let someone off the streed put files on one of their iPads.

You say the store has a 14 day return policy? I'm surprised because I asked that specific question of the person I had my appointment with and she definitely gave me a "no" answer. M-m-m....Now I'm confused.


----------



## DD

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You can read non Amazon books of some types using Stanza....I've been using it, but only for books at Smashwords...but perhaps others can tell you if it's possible to download books from other sources into Stanza.
> 
> Betsy


Betsy,

I'm not familiar with Stanza. Is it an Apple app or a program like Calibre. Can you read the books you put through it on Apple products, your Kindle, or just on your PC? Thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## Rasputina

DD said:


> Thank you. Looking at it from your point of view, I guess I do understand why they wouldn't let someone off the streed put files on one of their iPads.
> 
> You say the store has a 14 day return policy? I'm surprised because I asked that specific question of the person I had my appointment with and she definitely gave me a "no" answer. M-m-m....Now I'm confused.


The 14 day return policy was right there on my bottom of my receipt when I bought mine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DD said:


> Betsy,
> 
> I'm not familiar with Stanza. Is it an Apple app or a program like Calibre. Can you read the books you put through it on Apple products, your Kindle, or just on your PC? Thanks for any info you can give me.


I'm using it as an app. I believe there is also a version for the Mac. The app is an iPhone/iPod Touch app, not an iPad app, but I find it usable. Although as I said, I don't read much on my iPad. Others here, especially Verena, have used it more. I'll have to try moving some of the books into iBooks and see how that works.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

DD said:


> Betsy,
> 
> I'm not familiar with Stanza. Is it an Apple app or a program like Calibre. Can you read the books you put through it on Apple products, your Kindle, or just on your PC? Thanks for any info you can give me.


Not Betsy, but I've used the Stanza app quite a bit on my iphone. It's a desktop computer program and there is an iphone app for it for free in the itunes app store. There isn't an ipad specific one though, and Amazon ( who owns Stanza now) has supposedly said they won't be making an ipad specific version of Stanza. You can't read kindle books with anything but kindle or the kindle app. Stanza and ibooks both work with the epub file type.

Here is a link to their website http://www.lexcycle.com/

I've used both the mac and windows desktop versions.


----------



## DD

Thank you all for your perspectives and info about Stanza and ePub books.  I had not thought about looking at the iPad as a very small, light laptop on which I would just happen to be able to read books, Rhiathame.

One app that was really cool was the piano keyboard.  I'm a musician and belong to two choral groups and that would be something I'd use.  I think maybe I've just scratched the surface of the apps available.  My husband wants to get me the iPad for Mother's Day.  I'm resisting, but leaning.  I think maybe I didn't get good info at the store, especially pertaining to the 14 day return policy.  I wonder if that is 'for any reason, no questions asked' or only if there's something wrong.  I'm going to call the store and ask for a manager to get a definitive answer.


----------



## corkyb

Ask about a restocking fee also.  Not sure about Apple, but lots of places have them on electronic devices.
I can't remember what it was when I bought my mbp or my ipod.
Paula ny


----------



## DD

Yes, just got off the phone with the same Apple store I was in this AM and there is a 10% restocking fee.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Best Buy said you could return during the first 14 days and there would be no restocking fee.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Kindle Gracie said:


> Best Buy said you could return during the first 14 days and there would be no restocking fee.


I'm pretty sure Best Buy told me that there would be a 10% restocking fee for returned ipads unless there was a defective product....definitely wise to carefully check the policy of the store you buy at!


----------



## JeffM

2 things -

1) DD, you can absolutely upload converted epub files onto the ipad. I have hundreds.

2) Best Buy charged me a 15% restocking fee to return my ipad, though they knew I wanted to swap for the 3g version. There was a sticker right on the box saying 15% restocking fee.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

DD said:


> Thank you all for your perspectives and info about Stanza and ePub books. I had not thought about looking at the iPad as a very small, light laptop on which I would just happen to be able to read books, Rhiathame.
> 
> One app that was really cool was the piano keyboard. I'm a musician and belong to two choral groups and that would be something I'd use. I think maybe I've just scratched the surface of the apps available. My husband wants to get me the iPad for Mother's Day. I'm resisting, but leaning. I think maybe I didn't get good info at the store, especially pertaining to the 14 day return policy. I wonder if that is 'for any reason, no questions asked' or only if there's something wrong. I'm going to call the store and ask for a manager to get a definitive answer.


DD,
At apple, the restocking fee is 10%. At Best Buy, 15%

I'm into music too, and I think you will enjoy this:
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-20003310-71.html

Here's a backgrounder on what led to it.
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2010/04/21/lang-lang-plays-ipad-at-concert/


----------



## Rasputina

I know some people on the ipad forums that returned their wifi ipads to preorder the 3g versions that had the restocking fee waived.


----------



## DD

JeffM said:


> 2 things -
> 
> 1) DD, you can absolutely upload converted epub files onto the ipad. I have hundreds.
> 
> 2) Best Buy charged me a 15% restocking fee to return my ipad, though they knew I wanted to swap for the 3g version. There was a sticker right on the box saying 15% restocking fee.


Thank you so much, Jeff. I'm so happy to have a definitive answer to that. I've gotten as far as getting the ePub books into iTunes. Now, all I have to do is make the decision about buying the iPad. My husband is an enabler, can you believe it? His pushing me to get it as my Mother's Day present. I think he just doesn't want to have to think of another gift. LOL


----------



## DD

artsandhistoryfan said:


> DD,
> At apple, the restocking fee is 10%. At Best Buy, 15%
> 
> I'm into music too, and I think you will enjoy this:
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-20003310-71.html
> 
> Here's a backgrounder on what led to it.
> http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2010/04/21/lang-lang-plays-ipad-at-concert/


Very, very cool!!!! Thanks.


----------



## JeffM

Must be rough, DD. Gosh, he's MAKING you get an ipad. What a meanie!

P.S. Take it and run!


----------



## DD

JeffM said:


> Must be rough, DD. Gosh, he's MAKING you get an ipad. What a meanie!
> 
> P.S. Take it and run!


Ha ha ha! I'm getting closer and closer to saying yes.

I'm having trouble sleeping tonight and my husband saw I was up. He said, "You're just too excited about your new iPad." I said, "I don't have a new iPad." He said, "...yet!" I feel so psychologically abused. LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sounds to me like he's going to have to get two, otherwise he'll be using YOUR Mother's Day present.    Our enabling aside, is there something you'd rather have for Mother's Day?

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless

I know that is exactly what _I want_ for Mother's Day!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Keep working it, KG!

Betsy


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

Rasputina said:


> I know some people on the ipad forums that returned their wifi ipads to preorder the 3g versions that had the restocking fee waived.


Now THAT makes sense.

Were any of those at Best Buy? Or only at Apple stores?

If I were getting one, I'd not spend that money without having 3G capability for when I'm in the
car or visiting somewhere/someone without WiFi (as I am not keen on asking people for a WEP number).


----------



## DD

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sounds to me like he's going to have to get two, otherwise he'll be using YOUR Mother's Day present.  Our enabling aside, is there something you'd rather have for Mother's Day?
> 
> Betsy


Really, I can't think of a cooler gift.  I'm probably going to get one. Now, I'm considering if I should wait for the 3G model. I just don't want to switch from Verizon to ATT, though. My whole extended family is with Verizon and we text and call with free minutes. That's why I don't have an iPhone yet. I heard Verizon is going to be offering the iPhone in September. I'll be first in line for that. It would be great if they offered the iPhone and mobile plans for the iPad also.

Betsy, I can't see my husband ever using an iPad. He can hardly answer his cell phone and check his email. He's a brilliant and well respected civil engineer but he once called me long distance when I was visiting my sister in another state to ask me how to turn off our new TV so he could go to bed. He said there were too many pieces of equipment to turn off and too many buttons to push. (True story!) LOL He's not a techie at all but he loves that I love it.  To be fair, he did read a book on my Kindle 1 once. That was a great feat.


----------



## DD

artsandhistoryfan said:


> Now THAT makes sense.
> 
> Were any of those at Best Buy? Or only at Apple stores?
> 
> If I were getting one, I'd not spend that money without having 3G capability for when I'm in the
> car or visiting somewhere/someone without WiFi (as I am not keen on asking people for a WEP number).


I'm debating about the 3G model too. It would be cool for the use you mentioned. I didn't really think about it that way. I don't want to change my wireless plan from Verizon to ATT, though. And I would still need a phone. I wonder it both an iPhone and iPad use the same monthly wireless plan or if you have to have separate ones. Does anyone know?


----------



## luvmy4brats

DD, you don't HAVE to switch at all. There's no contract required for the 3G iPad.. You just pay as you go, whether it's the limited for $15 or the unlimited for $30 a month.

I personally am waiting for the 3G (although I have to say it's KILLING me, I'd have it by now if I weren't)


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> DD, you don't HAVE to switch at all. There's no contract required for the 3G iPad.. You just pay as you go, whether it's the limited for $15 or the unlimited for $30 a month.
> 
> I personally am waiting for the 3G (although I have to say it's KILLING me, I'd have it by now if I weren't)


OK. I see. No contract but I'd still be paying for my $30 a month Verizon plan for my cell. Just too much to have two plans, I think.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think it all depends on how you think you'll use the device.  You can get the 3G, and use only the wireless until, say, you are going on vacation, and then just get it for that month, for either the $15 or the $30 (either .50 or $1 a day).  So you don't have to pay for the 3G for most of the year, just when you want to use it. (But you do have to pay for the whole month, you can't pay for a partial month.)

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

I checked my iphone data usage for the last year and really even when I was out of town and using the data a lot I didn't go over 250 MB. Since I use ipad mostly at home so will be on my wireless network most of the time and will only turn on 3G when out and about, I am really doubting I'll ever need the higher plan. Obviously you have to take your own data usage into consideration, if you already have a data plan you could check what your average usage is.

You can't share your iphone data plan with ipad, well you might be able to if you jail break it, but I don't know anything about that.


----------



## Rhiathame

corkyb said:


> How do you access your files remotely? Are you talking about word processing and spread sheets? I didn't know it would be able to access files from my home computer remotely. How does it do that?


Corkyb-

I am able to access all my files through the SugarSync app. I use SugarSync to back-up and sync files between my different systems. They have free and paid service. I can pretty much access all of the file types that I have needed to (Word, Excel, PDF, etc.) They are all read only but for meetings that is all I need.

I just really cannot wait until I can have more than one program open at a time so that I can easily switch between notes and my files.


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> DD, you don't HAVE to switch at all. There's no contract required for the 3G iPad.. You just pay as you go, whether it's the limited for $15 or the unlimited for $30 a month.
> 
> I personally am waiting for the 3G (although I have to say it's KILLING me, I'd have it by now if I weren't)





Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think it all depends on how you think you'll use the device. You can get the 3G, and use only the wireless until, say, you are going on vacation, and then just get it for that month, for either the $15 or the $30 (either .50 or $1 a day). So you don't have to pay for the 3G for most of the year, just when you want to use it. (But you do have to pay for the whole month, you can't pay for a partial month.)
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy and Heather. You explained this so clearly and make me see the sense of getting the 3G and just using it when I'm going to need it. I'll start by trying the $15 plan and see if I need more. This really helped in making my decision.

Now, do I stand in line at my Apple store on Friday or order online and get it later Decisions, decisions. I want to have a cover and screen protector for it right away. So, the extra time would let me get those things ordered. However, a friend told me she finds the Apple cover very nice and very useful. So, if I buy from the store, I could get the cover at the same time and just be very careful until I get the screen protector I want.

A technical question...Wifi will connect to my wireless network in my home, right? Will I be able to move files to and from the iPad as I can from computer to computer on the same network? Will the iPad appear on my PC as another device on my network?


----------



## Rasputina

How and if you can move files between your home network and ipad is app specific. In general you sync files over USB to your desktop. Some apps do allow syncing and access to files on your computer over wifi.


----------



## DD

Rasputina said:


> How and if you can move files between your home network and ipad is app specific. In general you sync files over USB to your desktop. Some apps do allow syncing and access to files on your computer over wifi.


Thanks. I guess I'll have to go app shopping too. I assume some of them come on the iPad or are free.


----------

